# 16' CC Carolina Skiff and 30HP Tohatsu prop problems.



## trophytrout1 (Jun 1, 2012)

][/img]







http://s935.photobucket.com/user/swallace8/media/Transom2_zpsppjrg8rw.jpg.html?filters[user]=143660488&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0[/img]I have a question for the prop experts out there. I have a 16' CC Carolina Skiff with a 30hp Tohatsu. I have Smart Tabs on the boat and a manual jack plate. For some reason I have been having trouble with getting on plane quick and I just had my SS prop cupped? My jackplate was adjusted by the previous owner and I have since cupped the prop and added the trim tabs. Could the jack plate be a tad too high? or would the issue be my prop? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## trophytrout1 (Jun 1, 2012)

I am trying to post pics but nothing is coming up??


----------



## trophytrout1 (Jun 1, 2012)

fixed!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Scott - just copy the "IMG" tag on photobucket and paste it here, that'll make it work!

How did the boat get on plane before? Pop right up or kinda slow?

What is the boat doing now? Is it blowing out under hard throttle? Or just bogish and finally jumping on plane?

I'd venture to guess (and been there myself) that your cupping is too aggressive and the motor doesn't have the torque to spin up the prop quickly to getcha moving.

Your either going to have to reduce the cupping or live with the slow to plane. I opted for slow to plane while running a heavy cup allowing the motor to be jacked up pretty darn high.


----------



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

Scott,

I have a J16 similar to yours except I'm running a 40hp and a PowerTec SWC4 prop.  Unfortunately, there's not much you can do to jump it up on plane quicker.  I have PTT and electric jack plate and tabs and have tried every combination of trim settings to make it jump out of the hole with no luck.  As long as I take it slow and steadily increase my speed I can get up on plane.  Personally, I don't mind trading hole shot for skinny running.  I can tell you that with this setup I can run shallower than any of my buddies, even the guys running Gheenoe's.  Once I'm up on plane, I can run with the bullet above the bottom of the hull.  Never leave a prop scar!!!  Hope you can tweek your skiff to make it perform the way you like it  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------

